# The Rhino Pub, Chaddesden, Derby. October 2008



## goodeavens (Oct 19, 2008)

As far as I know, The Rhino has been shut for a year or two now. I recall a lad at college telling me (about 25 years ago now!) that it was that rough at the Rhino, that even the armchairs had tattoos 


















Entrance to the Lounge Bar




Rear of the Lounge Bar




Rear of Public Bar





All in all very secure, just as well, I`ve heard it`s a bit rough in there


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Seems like the traffic cone got mislaid


----------



## lost (Oct 19, 2008)

Why is it that abandoned pubs are always the best-secured buildings?


----------



## Atomager (Oct 19, 2008)

I think they hope they will be able to re-open em or sell em, for which they always ask top dollar, good luck to the muppets


----------



## thompski (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like somebody got in judging by the lack of roof on parts of it, it seems to have similarities to other pubs in Derby - Silver Ghost in Alvaston and the Red Lion in Chellaston spring to mind (the latter documented by the Pirate and myself earlier this year).

I don't think anything in Chaddesden has a good reputation to be fair


----------



## ricmonkey (Oct 19, 2008)

thompski said:


> Looks like somebody got in judging by the lack of roof on parts of it


Or a case of horse/stable door. Worth going for the name alone!


----------

